# '41 Elgin build.     Thread restarted here.



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 30, 2012)

Realized I started my thread in the wrong section so I am posting it here. 

Original post from the 9th.

Sorta a slow start to it, trying to finish up my Monark first. But I was to excited to wait to throw it together. 

Got parts last weekend. 














Already took those bars off, couldnt stand em. Thought they looked good off a bike.  
Also have some Bontrager Hanks on the way for it as well. And trying to figure out a internally geared setup for it, but not having much luck just yet.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 30, 2012)

So been working on it a bit. Combined 2 junk seats and cleaned it up. Waiting on material to cover the seat, cant wait for it to show up should be pretty cool. Also cleaned up the rims, what a pain to get all that tar like grease off from between the spokes and hub. Got it to the point of rideable this morning, though it is still initial mockup and will be torn down for paint, and clear. Still waiting on other parts to arrive as well so it will be a bit till I tear it down. Also trying to find a light for it, dont like the rattle of the flash light. Also bent the seat post down 15dg more after pics to drop the seat as far as possible. Dont like the bars also. Thinking a crescent shape bar cut short?


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 1, 2013)

Got my seat leather in yesterday. Got some time to cover it today. Not sure I like the color, meant to order black but I got brain fade and ordered a dark chocolate color. Not sure I like it but we'll see. If not maybe I'll sell it to build another.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, dont like the dark brown on the bike, need black. Bah. Sell or not sell, or set to the side? Gotta think about it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice work! Can't even tell from the pics that the seat isn't black. I do think some 'moon' bars would be the ticket, would go well with the streamlined frame.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. Was begining to think everyone here was ignoring me. hahaha. Im loving the look of the bike. Yeah some crescent shaped bars would flow and bring the grips up some to help my back as well. The seat will get set to the side, love the leather but messed the color up, and dont want to recover it cause it looks good. lol. I found a exercise bike with a Troxel seat Im going to use for now, it cleaned up real nice. Ill probably keep a eye out for a cheap double pan springer to rebuild and cover in black croc pattern. 

Heres the seat I found.









 Swapped out those rat traps onto my Monark and the Tripple traps went on my Elgin. I will post some pics up once I get a few more things done.


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 5, 2013)

*Been there, done that!*



Onewheelsqueel said:


> Yeah, dont like the dark brown on the bike, need black. Bah. Sell or not sell, or set to the side? Gotta think about it.




My seat was brown too, I just dyed it black.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 5, 2013)

Love that bike.  I wasnt sure if it would take dye? If it will Ill do that and use it. I have some extra I could try first.   Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 27, 2013)

Well picked up a tank for this bike. Actually got a whole bike. 





Tried this. 





But the frame has a dent in the top bar and got this.





Plans are to swap frames and use the tank, drop stand, rack, and truss rods from the new one on the custom.  And sell off the left overs.  

A line up, ok mam which one did it?


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess you have a custom and an original. nice!

Nick


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry, modified my post, its being combined with my custom one and the spare parts are being sold off.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Did you finish it? Please post photos. Where you forced to change to a smaller sprocket when you put on the 1941 Deluxe skirt and chainguard?


----------

